# Smash Camp 2015



## Kaiaa (Jul 2, 2015)

Come one come all to the greatest online summer camp of all time. There are teams, games, prizes, friends to be made and fun! This is a competitive camp that involves member from across several websites and its your job to compete with your cabin against the other cabins (PS Cabin 2 ftw) to bring glory and bragging rights for the whole summer! 

Pack your bags  ladies, pre camp starts tomorrow July 3-5. Camp starts July 6-11. Don't miss out on the fun! 

(Link here)

If you have questions, feel free to ask and those of us who've participated before can tell you what you might expect. 

(Now this is not as advertisement Kaiaa, Cabin 2 is the best and you should join. Its tradition for TBT members to join it....as of last year... And you don't always get put in the cabin you ask for but whatever Cabin you get in you'll have loads of fun! Think TBT Fair only with more people and way more competitive.)


----------



## WonderK (Jul 2, 2015)

I remember doing this last year. I'll sign up for sure.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 2, 2015)

Advertising is not allowed. Please put this in your signature instead.

Only joking, obviously. This sounds like fun! I doubt I'll be participating, but it does sound like a lot of fun!


----------



## Red Cat (Jul 2, 2015)

What the heck is this?


----------



## WonderK (Jul 2, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> What the heck is this?



It's a huge online tournament with a ton of other forums.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jul 2, 2015)

Sounds like fun! 

Dumb question, but do you have to wait until pre camp to register? I can't access much on the website, including the FAQs - it just says 'Board Offline'. Not sure if that's because I'm on mobile.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 2, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> Sounds like fun!
> 
> Dumb question, but do you have to wait until pre camp to register? I can't access much on the website, including the FAQs - it just says 'Board Offline'. Not sure if that's because I'm on mobile.



They're still making the site. It'll be available tomorrow.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Jul 2, 2015)

If this is for super smash (probably is because of the name xD) I might not join since it'd probably never be on the 3DS


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 2, 2015)

ObeseMudkipz said:


> If this is for super smash (probably is because of the name xD) I might not join since it'd probably never be on the 3DS



It's not about Smash. Although they'll probably have that for a camp game, it doesn't revolve around Smash ENTIRELY.


----------



## Curry (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi guys! My name is Curry and I am one of the admins of this years Smash Camp this year!  I saw a few questions I could provide the answers to:
Can I not register if I don't already have an account?
For the time being, no. Because the board is offline for members, you unfortunately can not register. However, you can once the board opens to the public!

If I have an account, can I sign in early? 
Yes. You'll still get the board offline message upon logging in, but you'll be logged in and see the board the moment it goes live.

Is Smash Camp all about Super Smash Bros.? 
No. We usually host a Smash Bros. tournament each year, however it is no longer the primary focus of the camp.

When is the board coming online?
Midnight eastern tonight.

Hope this helps.  Let me know if you have any other questions I could answer!


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 2, 2015)

Could you name a few examples of games and activities? I've definitely heard about Smash Camp before but I'd definitely like to know more about what can be done there, since it looks interesting.


----------



## Curry (Jul 2, 2015)

So each day we have roughly 5-6 activities. Some stuff we've done in the past (won't say this years since we want it to be a surprise, though there will be some repeats):
-Signature contest
-Tournaments (Smash Bros., Mario Kart, etc.)
-Art (non-signature) contest
-Flash games
-Scavengers hunts (across the various forums, and real life ones as well)
-Short story contest
-Song (written or performed) contest

Among others, those are some examples though.


----------



## Jake (Jul 2, 2015)

Every year I join but every year I never participate in anything and u can bet ur sweet *** that this year will b no different!!


----------



## Curry (Jul 2, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Every year I join but every year I never participate in anything and u can bet ur sweet *** that this year will b no different!!


I like this guy, he's honest!


----------



## Trundle (Jul 2, 2015)

ClamEatsCurry said:


> I like this guy, he's honest!



I do that too, unfortunately. I am liking the look of the site this year and I'm going to try to do my best to participate in all the events. I will be away the 11th but I hope it'll just be a wrap up day with less tournaments and etc.


----------



## Curry (Jul 2, 2015)

Trundle said:


> I do that too, unfortunately. I am liking the look of the site this year and I'm going to try to do my best to participate in all the events. I will be away the 11th but I hope it'll just be a wrap up day with less tournaments and etc.


The 11th is usually vote for awards, tournament clean up and some minor activities usually. We appreciate any activity level.  We don't expect you to devote your entire day to SC!


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 2, 2015)

ClamEatsCurry said:


> The 11th is usually vote for awards, tournament clean up and some minor activities usually. We appreciate any activity level.  *We don't expect you to devote your entire day to SC!*



Psh, don't lie to us =p Oh I hope we're doing papercraft this year! Last year I made a really cool Bowser papercraft only to find out we didn't have the event lol


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 2, 2015)

I will totally join in


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jul 3, 2015)

So who's all in Cabin 2? I am.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 3, 2015)

LaBelleFleur said:


> So who's all in Cabin 2? I am.



Me!  My username is Chibiki on there.


----------



## Horus (Jul 3, 2015)

ayy I signed up


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 3, 2015)

I am in  Cabin 2!


----------



## Byngo (Jul 3, 2015)

I signed up! <3


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 3, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Every year I join but every year I never participate in anything and u can bet ur sweet *** that this year will b no different!!


#jakeforcabin2

#Cabin3swag

Time to enlist this year!


----------



## Jake (Jul 3, 2015)

Tom said:


> #jakeforcabin2



ok u can all rest easy now i made it into cabin 2 nd u have all been blessed with my presence now i am ready to take this team to victory by doing absolutely nothing!!!


----------



## Byngo (Jul 3, 2015)

Was hoping for cabin 2 since a lot of TBT'ers are there but I got pushed to cabin 3. rip :,c


----------



## WonderK (Jul 3, 2015)

I got into cabin 2. Looking forward to showing everyone the furious might of our cabin haha.


----------



## Forek (Jul 3, 2015)

Dangit i want smash so badly!!!!


----------



## piichinu (Jul 3, 2015)

cabin 3, w/e i dont really know anyone anyway


----------



## doveling (Jul 3, 2015)

joining!~
cabin 2 seems full as, so sigh i don't mind which cabin i'm in~

also what are the prizes? (like from past years)


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 3, 2015)

just joined i pick cabin 1 but i didnt get sorted yet this so be fun


----------



## Miharu (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm in Cabin 3! ; v; Sad I didn't make it to Cabin 2, but it's always nice meeting new people <3 Looking forward to this!~


----------



## Curry (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi guys! I already see a few disappointed people and I really do apologize...in order to try and keep some familiar faces together, has anyone been placed in a cabin with no one from Bell Tree at all? We're doing our best to put everyone in the cabin they want, it's just an overflow of 2 so we're not able to grant every request unfortunately if everyone picks it.  However, we still want you to be around a few familiar faces so if annyone is in a cabin with no one from BT please let me know! 

Edit: Oh, and on the topic of prizes, we're still nailing all of them down. We have the ones for tournaments ready, just figuring out the ones for other events.


----------



## Miharu (Jul 3, 2015)

@ClamEatsCurry
Hahaha no need to apologize c: Thanks for trying to make this comfortable for everyone!~ It's definitely a little disappointing/saddening not being in the same group, but it's pretty much first come first serve, and like you said, it wouldn't be fair if cabin 2 is overpopulated while the others only have a few members. I'm still looking forward to my first year at SC though! C:< It's always nice meeting new people/ making new friends, so no harm done~ c:


----------



## Byngo (Jul 3, 2015)

ClamEatsCurry said:


> Hi guys! I already see a few disappointed people and I really do apologize...in order to try and keep some familiar faces together, has anyone been placed in a cabin with no one from Bell Tree at all? We're doing our best to put everyone in the cabin they want, it's just an overflow of 2 so we're not able to grant every request unfortunately if everyone picks it.  However, we still want you to be around a few familiar faces so if annyone is in a cabin with no one from BT please let me know!
> 
> Edit: Oh, and on the topic of prizes, we're still nailing all of them down. We have the ones for tournaments ready, just figuring out the ones for other events.



It's alright, I'm a little disappointed, but I'm perfectly fine with cabin 3. I think 1 or 2 other TBT'ers ended up there too. c~:


----------



## Miharu (Jul 3, 2015)

@Natty
Ahhh hi Natty!~ I'm in Cabin 3 as well!~ I'm looking forward to working with you!~ >//v//<


----------



## Bowie (Jul 3, 2015)

I'd join you lot but I'm far too anxious for it, I think. That being said, have fun!


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 3, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I'd join you lot but I'm far too anxious for it, I think. That being said, have fun!



You should definitely give it a try sometime! I was pretty nervous considering there would be a lot of veterans I didn't know, but it's actually very casual.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jul 3, 2015)

WonderK said:


> I got into cabin 2. Looking forward to showing everyone the furious might of our cabin haha.



Goodbye graphics competition.  

@Clam: I might be the only TBT member in 1, but I last checked around 3 am this morning so that might have changed.


----------



## Mayor London (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm so done with the Internet. Online summer camp centered around a game...


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 3, 2015)

Mayor London said:


> I'm so done with the Internet. Online summer camp centered around a game...



It's not centered around Smash or any game at all. It focuses on daily activities with the participants being members from several forums. It's definitely interesting.


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 3, 2015)

Finally sorted  anybody else in Cabin 1?


----------



## Byngo (Jul 3, 2015)

Nizzy said:


> Finally sorted  anybody else in Cabin 1?



I believe Tom is!!


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 3, 2015)

Natty said:


> I believe Tom is!!


hmm i dont know tom


----------



## Chris (Jul 3, 2015)

Actually got into the same cabin as *Kaiaa* this year! Pretty psyched.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm confused, what is mood?
like when you register it asks
 mood (0-100):


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 3, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I'm confused, what is mood?


 its  how you are feeling basically


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jul 3, 2015)

so is 0 like max. chill and 100 is burning rage?


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 3, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> so is 0 like max. chill and 100 is burning rage?



I'm pretty sure 0 - 100 is just the amount of characters you are allowed to have.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jul 3, 2015)

oooh thank you guys


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 3, 2015)

No prob


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 3, 2015)

BellGreen said:


> It's not centered around Smash or any game at all. It focuses on daily activities with the participants being members from several forums. It's definitely interesting.



Whereas Smash Bros. is a conglomerate of Nintendo games, Smash Camp is a conglomerate of Nintendo forums.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Jul 3, 2015)

is anyone else in cabin 3?


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 3, 2015)

I expect those of you who didn't get Cabin 2 (the Best cabin imo) to do your best for your Cabin too! It's all for fun so don't worry too much if you don't get into the cabin of your choice. You'll still be doing the same games and events and trying to earn your team points! A little friendly rivalry is always fun


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jul 3, 2015)

Kaiaa said:


> I expect those of you who didn't get Cabin 2 (the Best cabin imo) to do your best for your Cabin too! It's all for fun so don't worry too much if you don't get into the cabin of your choice. You'll still be doing the same games and events and trying to earn your team points! A little friendly rivalry is always fun



Does the Cabin 2 winning = restock offer still stand?

Just out of curiosity, is there a list of the forums that are participating (as a group I guess)?


----------



## Trundle (Jul 3, 2015)

I chose Cabin 1 because Tom is a Smash Camp veteran and I didn't want to be with people from TBT because we're generally all losers.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 3, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Does the Cabin 2 winning = restock offer still stand?
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is there a list of the forums that are participating (as a group I guess)?



http://smashcamp2015.com/topic/5833880/1/#new


----------



## Beardo (Jul 3, 2015)

Cabin 2!


----------



## Lock (Jul 3, 2015)

Well this is exciting!  Representing Cabin 3. Holla!


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 3, 2015)

Cabin 1!!!!


----------



## Esphas (Jul 3, 2015)

cabin 3


----------



## Mash (Jul 3, 2015)

Is this Smash for the 3ds?  Or Wii U?


----------



## Beardo (Jul 3, 2015)

Mash said:


> Is this Smash for the 3ds?  Or Wii U?



Both! But there's also a lot more than that to do


----------



## f11 (Jul 3, 2015)

i asked for cabin 1, my same one from last year.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 3, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Does the Cabin 2 winning = restock offer still stand?
> 
> Just out of curiosity, is there a list of the forums that are participating (as a group I guess)?



If I can convince Jer this time. He was on board with it last year, but this year not so much. I will vouch for a shop restock but I can't promise anything. Cabin 2 has to come first this year though!


----------



## Starforce (Jul 3, 2015)

Best of luck to those from The Bell Tree that join this year! I hope that you all have fun!


----------



## Javocado (Jul 3, 2015)

Cabin 1 about to take it home ya feel


----------



## WonderK (Jul 3, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Cabin 1 about to take it home ya feel



Just be sure to give Cabin 2 a chance yeah?


----------



## Lock (Jul 3, 2015)

Is cabin 2 full? I tried but I was sorted to 3. Lol but hey they gave us cool lil team banners so I kinda like these guys.


----------



## piichinu (Jul 3, 2015)

Lock said:


> Is cabin 2 full? I tried but I was sorted to 3. Lol but hey they gave us cool lil team banners so I kinda like these guys.


where did you get the lil team banner?? i want one 

- - - Post Merge - - -

edit: found them, nvm


----------



## WonderK (Jul 3, 2015)

The staff of SmashCamp said Cabin 2 is overfilled and they're trying to put people in other cabins. So yeah, it's full for the time being.


----------



## Lock (Jul 3, 2015)

piimisu said:


> where did you get the lil team banner?? i want one
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> edit: found them, nvm



Time to show some pride flags!


----------



## Curry (Jul 3, 2015)

WonderK said:


> The staff of SmashCamp said Cabin 2 is overfilled and they're trying to put people in other cabins. So yeah, it's full for the time being.


This. We got like a 20 person streak of requesting 2...we're good now though, all 4 cabins are getting members steady again.

Hope you guys like your cabins! If there's anything I can do for you please let me know.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jul 3, 2015)

BellGreen said:


> Me!  My username is Chibiki on there.



"Also, if anyone sees the user Chibiki on there, _that is not me_. Imposter... >.< 
I'm Chi-chan, if anyone is wondering" - Rin Hoshizora on the Super Mario Boards

Cabin 2 full of criminals, tsk tsk.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jul 3, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> "Also, if anyone sees the user Chibiki on there, _that is not me_. Imposter... >.<
> I'm Chi-chan, if anyone is wondering" - Rin Hoshizora on the Super Mario Boards
> 
> Cabin 2 full of criminals, tsk tsk.



Psh, you're in Cabin 2, don't even.
It just means we have a better chance of winning 'cause we've already proven ourselves to be devious.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 4, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> "Also, if anyone sees the user Chibiki on there, _that is not me_. Imposter... >.<
> I'm Chi-chan, if anyone is wondering" - Rin Hoshizora on the Super Mario Boards
> 
> Cabin 2 full of criminals, tsk tsk.



I never knew about their username before signing up =P I've sent them a PM apologizing as well, I didn't think it would stir much confusion.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 4, 2015)

i'm in as cabin 4 counselor aka the party cabin ~


----------



## inkling (Jul 4, 2015)

I signed up just now! My username on smashcamp is cloudhoney (alias=inkling).

I am not sorted yet, but I put no preference for a cabin since the bell tree one is filled up. Though I do hope I get sorted into a cabin with some familiar faces!


----------



## inkling (Jul 4, 2015)

Yay, *I'm in cabin 4*! 
_The site just got updated and I was worried that I joined too late._​


----------



## Starforce (Jul 6, 2015)

It's never too late to join. Best of luck to you and your cabin!


----------



## Zigzag991 (Jul 9, 2015)

Holy crap how did we make a comeback.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 9, 2015)

Zigzag991 said:


> Holy crap how did we make a comeback.



By drinking the tears of cabin one, three, and four.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Aww...I missed it?! Oh well, I didn't care that much anyway. Guess I'll try to get in next year, really no point in signing up for one day.

CABIN 2 IS THE BEST CABIN DONT LET ANYONE ELSE SAY OTHERWISE GOT IT?


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> Aww...I missed it?! Oh well, I didn't care that much anyway. Guess I'll try to get in next year, really no point in signing up for one day.
> 
> CABIN 2 IS THE BEST CABIN DONT LET ANYONE ELSE SAY OTHERWISE GOT IT?



we are rocking it, went from last to first


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 9, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> we are rocking it, went from last to first



That makes me very proud. Finish strong guys. <3

Edit: In case it wasn't clear I did this last year and was in Cabin 2.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 9, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> That makes me very proud. Finish strong guys. <3
> 
> Edit: In case it wasn't clear I did this last year and was in Cabin 2.



We have 7 people who haven't contributed, come joinnn


----------



## Isabella (Jul 9, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> We have 7 people who haven't contributed, come joinnn



or join cabin 4, we have like 15 inactives which def sucks <3


----------



## Byngo (Jul 10, 2015)

smh @ cabin 2 right now.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jul 10, 2015)

Natty said:


> smh @ cabin 2 right now.



You're just jealous because we got a temporary rename & got to hear Boss's beautiful voice.


----------



## Curry (Jul 10, 2015)

Day five is tomorrow...thanks everyone for participating.  It was a lot of fun this year and I hope we could provide an enjoyable experience. Please, if you guys have any suggestions on how we can make next year better, I want to hear them.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 10, 2015)

Isabella said:


> or join cabin 4, we have like 15 inactives which def sucks <3



Ew cabin 4

Fine I'll sign up, let's go Cabin 2!!!


----------



## WonderK (Jul 10, 2015)

If Cabin 2 wins, we got restocks in the shop right?


----------



## pokedude729 (Jul 10, 2015)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 10, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> Is it too late to join?



Yes; today is Day 5, the last day. Tomorrow is the wrap-up/finale day.


----------



## Lock (Jul 11, 2015)

Congrats to Cabin 2!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2015)

Woooo!! CABIN 2


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Jul 11, 2015)

Congratulations to all of the Kokiri Kids! So proud & happy to have been in a cabin with you!


----------



## Byngo (Jul 11, 2015)

I can settle with a last minute 2nd place.


----------



## Lock (Jul 11, 2015)

Natty said:


> I can settle with a last minute 2nd place.



Cheers to that!


----------



## Curry (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks you guys so much for participating this year.  Easily one of my favorite years since I've been involved.

Also shoutout to Cad, Beardo and Fleur for telling me things this forum has...expect me to be here now. A lot.


----------



## Miharu (Jul 11, 2015)

CONGRATS CABIN 2!!!~ <3 So glad my cabin got 2nd place at least!~ <: This was super fun!! Can't wait for next year!!!

@Curry
YES, STAY HERE! XD


----------



## Lock (Jul 11, 2015)

ClamEatsCurry said:


> Thanks you guys so much for participating this year.  Easily one of my favorite years since I've been involved.
> 
> Also shoutout to Cad, Beardo and Fleur for telling me things this forum has...expect me to be here now. A lot.



I think we can call this cross platforums.


----------



## Justin (Jul 11, 2015)

Great job Cabin TBT 2! Think I'm going to be pressured into a restock pretty soon...


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 11, 2015)

Welp, this is the second time I've missed smash camp from being away. :')


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 11, 2015)

Justin said:


> Great job Cabin TBT 2! Think I'm going to be pressured into a restock pretty soon...



Smash Camp collectible or riot.

The guys running the Camp sent me into 4 instead of 2.  Oh well, but I'm glad that my favorite cabin won this year!


----------



## WonderK (Jul 11, 2015)

This year was an absolute blast. Congratulations to cabin two for pulling together out of last place in the beginning and finishing strong!


----------



## Curry (Jul 11, 2015)

FireNinja1 said:


> The guys running the Camp sent me into 4 instead of 2.


Yeah, sorry about that. Cabin 2 was annihilating already so we were giving the late sign ups to 4 mostly at like Wed/Thurs. Just one of the experiments we tried this year.

Edit: The very reason that 2 was given members at the beginning of the week...and then everyone came back and they dominated and we were like "Whelp."


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 11, 2015)

Special thanks to Curry and the othe staff who put this year's event together!


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 11, 2015)

ClamEatsCurry said:


> Yeah, sorry about that. Cabin 2 was annihilating already so we were giving the late sign ups to 4 mostly at like Wed/Thurs. Just one of the experiments we tried this year.
> 
> Edit: The very reason that 2 was given members at the beginning of the week...and then everyone came back and they dominated and we were like "Whelp."


It's understandable, and quite frankly I don't blame you. As soon I saw that there was a lot of inactives in 4, I was like "oh...that's why I'm in 4 and not 2". If anything it's my fault for not signing up earlier. But still, I'm sure you guys did a great job running it despite this, wouldn't exactly know cause I was AFK camping for precamp and didn't know about this until the end of day 4. :3


----------



## Cadbberry (Jul 11, 2015)

Justin said:


> Great job Cabin TBT 2! Think I'm going to be pressured into a restock pretty soon...



You should do restock for only people who played in the camp at all ;P all 4 cabins not just the winning cabin


----------



## Nizzy (Jul 11, 2015)

congratz cabin 2. next yr cabin juan is coming for ya'll yes and a restock!!!!!!!


----------



## Tangybangy (Jul 11, 2015)

I'll be ready next yr going to be in cabin 2


----------



## Arstotzkan (Jul 15, 2015)

I don't know guys... I've heard some rumors that Cabin 4's coming back next year. 

Anyway, congrats Cabin 2! Let's defend the title next year!


----------

